# audio recording quality is bad



## will63 (Apr 30, 2008)

In phone calls and with most apps my voice recording quality is good but with Viber, the voice recording sounds crackly and distorted. any suggestions please?

I'm using a Sony Z2 up to date with Android 5x


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If your voice is fine with other apps, then it most likely is a bug with that application.


----------



## will63 (Apr 30, 2008)

Clearly. But even after several updates, it's still an issue, and only with my Z2.
My tablet has the same version of Viber yet no issue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The author of the application made it available for the Z2, however, there is a bug with the Z2. Best you can do is contact the author of the application to see if they have plans on fixing it.


----------

